# Is anyone watching "Rules of Engagement"?



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

This show has always been one of the better mid-season show replacements, even though the jokes are telegraphed a mile ahead. I'm enjoying the season so far, including the addition of Timmy to the main character roster.

Anyone else?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Yes, I'm watching and enjoying it just as much as previous seasons (although I haven't seen last night's episode yet). There just isn't usually much to talk about, because it's a classic formula sitcom without much new and inventive. I enjoy it simply because I see so many of the situations from my life reflected by the characters on the screen.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Yes, we just got back home and are literally watching it right now. My wife really likes it and I like it despite the fact that David Spade is in it...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Todd said:


> Yes, we just got back home and are literally watching it right now. My wife really likes it and I like it *despite the fact that David Spade is in it*...


Funny you mention that. I've often wondered if his presence is holding the show back. When it was created, I'm sure it was as a vehicle for Spade, and he's still the biggest name in the show. But as it's evolved, his character has become less and less integral to the story, which is more about the two couples and the hilarity that can result from married/engaged relationships.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Patrick Warburton's delivery always cracks me up.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I've always liked this show.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I also watch it. Outside timmy I think the show has been kind of flat this year.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

I watch it. What else am I going to do with that half hour between HIMYM and 2 1/2 Men? It can be pretty funny and I like Patrick Warburton.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I'm just now catching up with this show. Timmy's a fantastic addition. Otherwise, it's just amusing and not something hugely entertaining.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I've always enjoyed it. It will never be remembered as a classic, but it's amusing.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

I enjoy it. It's a great mid season show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I've always been curious about the fact that this show keeps getting renewed for midseason only. Is this because the actors or writers only want to do 13 eps per season, or is this because CBS doesn't want to order a full season, or what? It seems like every spring, it ends up getting equal or better ratings than what it replaced, so it makes no sense that CBS wouldn't want to order a full season.


----------



## unixadm (Jan 1, 2001)

My wife and I like this show and I have a couple friends that watch it too. Patrick Warburton is what makes this show. He is comic gold  Yeah, I could do without David Spade, but now with his male secretary, it has had some good comic value there.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

By the way, there was a good interview with the actor who plays Timmy on the Adam Carolla Podcast a week or so ago. It was Part 2 of the Almost Live podcast from March 17. Pretty interesting. He's from South Africa.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah I started catching on last year or so. Before then I would occasionally catch it. I am a sitcom fan by nature, so I will give any sitcom a chance. This one has grown on me.

It is not awesomely funny, but it is entertaining, and sometimes that is enough.

I did hear the Timmy interview with Adam. Was really good because Adam actually interviewed him and just did not bulldoze over him the whole time talking about himself.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

marksman said:


> I did hear the Timmy interview with Adam. Was really good because Adam actually interviewed him *and just did not bulldoze over him the whole time talking about himself.*


Which is a rarity.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

The actor that plays Timmy was on "Nip/Tuck" last season for a few episodes. He played a young plastic surgeon prodigy.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Malcontent said:


> The actor that plays Timmy was on "Nip/Tuck" last season for a few episodes. He played a young plastic surgeon prodigy.


Oh yeah I forgot about that. Did not even peg him as the same guy. I know he was also in Aliens in America or whatever that WB/CW/UPN show was.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Jon J said:


> Patrick Warburton's delivery always cracks me up.


Anything he says is hilarious! I'd watch him read the phonebook!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

This isn't meant to be a backhanded compliment, but I put this show on about the same level as "Til Death".. I keep recording it, and it's *somewhat* funny (though this one is funnier than Til Death).. but it's not very good. i.e. it's ok and mildly amusing.. Almost qualifies as guilty pleasure.

Basically, I guess it is a show that I wouldn't be sad if it were cancelled, but it's not among my favorites. Sort of a time-filler, but that's too negative sounding.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

We really enjoy this show as well. I agree that the increased focus on Timmy is a great addition. I've always been a fan of David Spade as well (I see that I'm in the minority there). And, of course, Patrick Warburton's character cracks me up all the time.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Haha I was thinking about Til Death. I keep recording it and watching it, but I would actually put this a level above Til Death.

'Til Death is the essentially the line of where a sitcom has to go to and still be watchable by me. It is not a very high bar, but shows like Kath and Kim have managed to Limbo under it, as have a few others over time.

There is nothing really that funny on Til Death and the writing is horrific, and most of the acting is awful. At least on Rules of Engagement they have some good actors, and the writing can sometimes reach levels of being mediocre.

I wonder if they will give ROE a full shot next year or if it will continue to just be a spring fill in when the new fall pilot fails.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

marksman said:


> Haha I was thinking about Til Death. I keep recording it and watching it, but I would actually put this a level above Til Death.
> 
> 'Til Death is the essentially the line of where a sitcom has to go to and still be watchable by me. It is not a very high bar, but shows like Kath and Kim have managed to Limbo under it, as have a few others over time.
> 
> ...


The last three weeks, I have really wondered why I am still watching Til Death. It's like they want it canceled. I used to really like the show. Then it started going down hill.

They show episodes out of order which is jarring, especially since they run two episodes back-to-back but they don't have anything to do with each other. Then they have used 4 different actresses to play the daughter. And since they don't play them in order, the daughter keeps changing every episode.

The episodes switch from being about the home life with the hippie kids to being about Brad Garrett's job at school. The school story line is much funnier with the Sarah Palin clone as principal.

I really liked the show when the Woodcocks lived next door. Then they left and they added JB Smoove as the "Little Brother" and it started becoming less and less funny.

I'll probably watch it till the end, but I really wish it would end now!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I know it's sacrilege, but this show is much better than The Office this year. I didn't particularly like the last episode with the bachelor party (or lack thereof). Last weeks episode was much better. Timmy has eclipsed David Spade in screen time now which is a good thing. I can take Spade in small doses and I think the writers have found the right dose.

Frank


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

We've been watching it from the beginning. I've had a thing for Megyn Price ever since Grounded for Life, so it would have to be pretty bad for me not to watch, but I ended up really liking it and still do. I try to avoid thinking about it like a critic since it's somewhat of a cookie-cutter sitcom; I just focus on the fact that I find it very funny and enjoyable.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I've been watching since the beginning as well. It's consistently entertaining. It's not going to win any awards, but it's also probably never going to be so horrible as to make me delete me season pass.

Til Death is seriously making me consider deleting the season pass. Why in the world did Fox decide to show these in random order?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

According to several sources yesterday, 'Til Death was finally canceled. However, it's had horrible ratings for several years and only continued to get renewed because of some strange sweetheart contract the production studio had with FOX. Nobody in the business understands how 'Til Death has avoided death the last several years, but it appears that it's finally met its demise.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

markz said:


> I really liked the show when the Woodcocks lived next door. Then they left and they added JB Smoove as the "Little Brother" and it started becoming less and less funny.


We enjoyed 'Til Death until the Woodcocks left. We cancelled the season pass shortly after that. To be honest, I didn't realize that there were still new episodes airing.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I've always been curious about the fact that this show keeps getting renewed for midseason only. Is this because the actors or writers only want to do 13 eps per season, or is this because CBS doesn't want to order a full season, or what? It seems like every spring, it ends up getting equal or better ratings than what it replaced, so it makes no sense that CBS wouldn't want to order a full season.


I've always wondered this, and apparently so does Patrick Warburton. Add me to his fanbase. He's the reason why I tuned in to begin with when it premiered.


TV Guide said:


> Rules of Engagement's recurring status as a midseason show is sort of like being a second-string player.
> 
> "I feel like we've been discounted quite a bit," Patrick Warburton tells TVGuide.com of his CBS sitcom, which kicks off its fourth season Monday (8:30/7:30c).
> 
> ...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> According to several sources yesterday, 'Til Death was finally canceled.


I guess I started the tangent, so I'll continue it..

[citation needed]

BTW, at least according to epguides.com, there are 7 more unaired episodes of til death (with one of them not having a scheduled air date yet).


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

GoHalos said:


> We enjoyed 'Til Death until the Woodcocks left. We cancelled the season pass shortly after that. To be honest, I didn't realize that there were still new episodes airing.


I actually made a thread about it.

They aired new episodes against the super bowl. ON Valentine's day, against the NCAA Championship game.

They are dumping them off. I assume because they produce it and because of some contractual issues they are actually going to show them all.

The weird thing is how much it has changed.

They had the woodcocks and a different daughter. Then they sort of left, and BJ Smooth was on for a while, then he left, and the boyfriend of the daughter and the daughter (played by someone else now) were the second fidle, and then I see they jumped into at least several episodes where kevin nealon and an actress whose name I don't have were playing the foil as a couple the did stuff with...

The evolution of 'Til Death amazes me. Especially considering all the other shows that have come and gone since it first aired. It really doesn't make much sense, but they really had to blow the contract on that one.

I actually watched a couple episodes of it today actually.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

marksman said:


> They had the woodcocks and a different daughter.


They have had 4 different actresses play the daughter. In some of the recent episodes, the hippie boyfriend became convinced he was in a sitcom and pointed out that they switched actresses. He also pointed out the weird name-brands on the stuff in their cabinets and fridge and some of the formulaic (sp?) stuff that was happening to them that usually occurs in sitcoms.

I am pretty sure that they switched actresses that played Kevin Nealon's wife after the first time she appeared.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I've watched it since the beginning and never understood why it didn't get a full season order. It fits in well with the rest of the Monday night shows on CBS, and I think it is better than Accidentally on Purpose.

Til Death should just die. It was amusing to begin with, but now its just filler. They may as well have Brad Garrety (sp?) reading a phone book for 30 minutes. That would be more entertaining than some of the recent episodes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> I guess I started the tangent, so I'll continue it..
> 
> [citation needed]
> 
> BTW, at least according to epguides.com, there are 7 more unaired episodes of til death (with one of them not having a scheduled air date yet).


http://weblogs.variety.com/on_the_air/2010/03/fox-finally-finds-a-way-to-kill-til-death-.html

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsidethebox/2010/03/til-deaths-brad-garrett-confirms-its-dead.html


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

We enjoy watching it. Of course, it is on CBS' big comedy Monday night, so it is easy to just fall into watching.

Love Patrick Warburton, he is the anchor of the show, always a riot. I like the David Spade character, think he's a riot.

Timmy is a good addition too. As far as I am concerned, they could jettison the young couple (can't even think what their character names are although the guy is Oliver Hudson, Goldie Hawn's son, Kate Hudson's brother, handsome but zero charisma).

The actor playing Timmy was also the lead in Aliens in America that got cancelled too soon.

Only criticism I would have is it there is a bit of the typical sitcom vibe of "husbands are so dumb and the wives are so clever".

Megyn Price is looking better, she has lost a lot of weight, as I recall she just had a baby a few months before the first season started.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

I was kinda surprised when Rules of Engagement showed up on my TiVo as I'd completely forgotten about it. It's one of those shows that I watch because I've already watched everything worth watching.

I've been extremely entertained by Timmy. If he had his own show, where he digs himself out of David Spade's messes, I'd watch it. I was also surprised to catch him getting randomly fired in Up in the Air.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TeighVaux said:


> Megyn Price is looking better, she has lost a lot of weight, as I recall she just had a baby a few months before the first season started.


I usually don't notice things like weight loss in people, but I did notice that she had lost a bit of weight in her, um, "chestal area". I actually assumed it was a breast reduction.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I usually don't notice things like weight loss in people, but I did notice that she had lost a bit of weight in her, um, "chestal area". I actually assumed it was a breast reduction.


Blasphemy!

I just thought that she'd just been wearing less revealing clothing (much to my disappointment). She usually showed a lot of cleavage on GFL and in the first season or 2 of this show, but there definitely hasn't been much this season. Although someone mentioned that she had a baby recently so there could certainly have been some fluctuation in actual size.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

jeff125va said:


> We've been watching it from the beginning. I've had a thing for Megyn Price ever since Grounded for Life, .


Ditto here. I have a huge crush on her. My wife doesn't understand it since she's a bigger girl than I normally prefer but there's just something about her that I love. Can't put my finger on it.

The younger woman on the show is pretty hot as well. Lots of eye candy on this show and Patrick is the man.

I'm always pleasantly suprised when it's brought back mid-season. I really enjoy it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I guess I'm in the minority. I don't find Patrick Warburtin that funny. He's rather one-dimensional, and plays about the same character in everything I've seen him in.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

I liked Timmy's line in this past episode where Spade said something to him to the effect of wearing animal skins and feather hats then said he hoped that didn't offend him, to which Timmy responded, "No, sir, that does not offended as once again I'M NOT THAT KIND OF INDIAN!".


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Another strong episode with the ghost. The stolen bowl was pretty funny too.

I loved the opening line when they walked into the neighbors house and Jeff says, "Wow. You guys are pigs."

Frank


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

sean67854 said:


> I liked Timmy's line in this past episode where Spade said something to him to the effect of wearing animal skins and feather hats then said he hoped that didn't offend him, to which Timmy responded, "No, sir, that does not offended as once again I'M NOT THAT KIND OF INDIAN!".


I LOL'd at that as well.

I may be in the minority but I think David Spade is funny in this show. I like the interaction between him and the couples as well as between him and Timmy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I guess I'm in the minority. I don't find Patrick Warburtin that funny. He's rather one-dimensional, and plays about the same character in everything I've seen him in.


I agree with you on the last sentence.. but despite that, his schtick is funny to me.. It worked especially well on The Tick.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> http://weblogs.variety.com/on_the_air/2010/03/fox-finally-finds-a-way-to-kill-til-death-.html


Argh, they had to slam Becker too.. That's another show I thought was really funny (except the guy who plays Hurley on Lost ruined the show). When I saw Danson on some talk show the other day, I was thinking how I liked both (3?) of his sitcoms after Cheers.


----------

